# Should Brian Williams immediately resign or be fired?



## Ralphy1 (Feb 6, 2015)

The anchor of NBC news has lied about what happened to him in Iraq.  He has said that the helicopter that he was flying in was hit by enemy fire and had to make an emergency landing.  This has been determined to be untrue by others who were on the scene at the time.  Lying for twelve years to embellish his image is an insult to all served and died in Iraq and he simply must get out.  I expect no disagreement on this matter...


----------



## Ms Sam (Feb 6, 2015)

Both.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2015)

Neither.


----------



## Ms Sam (Feb 6, 2015)

Or, neither.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe he should just do the honorable thing, hara-kiri...


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 6, 2015)

He should resign but he won't. He won't even be demoted, much less fired.


----------



## Debby (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The anchor of NBC news has lied about what happened to him in Iraq.  He has said that the helicopter that he was flying in was hit by enemy fire and had to make an emergency landing.  This has been determined to be untrue by others who were on the scene at the time.  Lying for twelve years to embellish his image is an insult to all served and died in Iraq and he simply must get out.  I expect no disagreement on this matter...





Pulling a page out of Hillary Clinton's book.  http://www.reuters.com/article/2008/03/26/us-usa-politics-clinton-idUSN2540811420080326

With videos, social media, the Internet.....why do people take the chance on lying?  Eventually someone is bound to out the offender.


----------



## Mike (Feb 6, 2015)

"News Anchor" is the title, but I suspect that he is
a reporter and reporters do what they like, that is
why the newspapers are always writing apologies
for "mistakes" in an article, so he is acting normally
for a reporter, I think.

Mike.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 6, 2015)

Just resign, credability irrepairably damaged so do it quick and without further dishonor.


----------



## darroll (Feb 6, 2015)

Watch Foxy news.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2015)

Resign, he's been a fool.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)

I agree, he should just resign.


----------



## Sid (Feb 6, 2015)

What is it to any of us? It is between him and his bosses.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2015)

Just another example of what constitutes mainstream media.

I believe what he did is referred to as "stolen valor". I know a few guys who would love to talk to him ...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Just another example of what constitutes mainstream media.
> 
> I believe what he did is referred to as "stolen valor". I know a few guys who would love to talk to him ...



ooh Phil, can ya introduce them?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2015)

It seems there is more coming out about many lies he has told.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 7, 2015)

This is what happens when more emphasis is put on entertaining rather than reporting just the news.  RATINGS!  This is what the corporations owning the major news networks are after.. and I imagine their Anchors are under immense pressure to provide those.. SO... I believe they are all under the gun to get any little edge over others... just to keep their jobs.


----------



## Shirley (Feb 7, 2015)

A quote I once read, "It's not so much that I'm angry that you lied to me, I'm angry that I can no longer believe anything you say." 

The last news reporter that you could have absolute confidence in was Walter Cronkite.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> ooh Phil, can ya introduce them?



Heh, heh, I really should!


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 7, 2015)

Williams to take off 'a few days'. Either NBC is hoping this will die down or they will 'let him go' or he will "leave" for other reasons a few weeks from now.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/br...r-desk-“for-the-next-several-days”/ar-AA96NB4


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 8, 2015)

*BrIan Williams*

So for a little lie he said when he was in Iraq in 2003,NBC is thinking of replacing him with Katie Couric ?????

Katie is a wimp and I could never watch her reporting the news,she just doesn't have it.

Is Tom Brokaw still available?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 8, 2015)

Tom is not interested anymore.  I used to come home from work knowing if I tuned to CBS Walter Cronkite would tell me if the world was safe another day or not.  Loved Walter he was the last of the WW2 combat zone  reporters who ended up doing nightly news.  He loved the space program and cried on air when John Kennedy was killed.  A good man.


----------



## darroll (Feb 8, 2015)

If these Liberals would just report the news instead of trying to brainwash the public, this would not happen.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

darroll said:


> If these Liberals would just report the news instead of trying to brainwash the public, this would not happen.



Ain't that the truth


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2015)

An opinion on US journalism and the less important helicopter fabrication.  http://billmoyers.com/2015/02/06/shame-us-journalism-destruction-iraq-fake-helicopter-stories/


----------



## Sid (Feb 8, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> So for a little lie he said when he was in Iraq in 2003,NBC is thinking of replacing him with Katie Couric ?????
> 
> Katie is a wimp and I could never watch her reporting the news,she just doesn't have it.
> 
> Is Tom Brokaw still available?



       Katie was very watchable, sitting behind the open front desk showing off her legs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2015)

Sid said:


> Katie was very watchable, sitting behind the open front desk showing off her legs.



You have to go to Fox for that eye candy, lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bring Debbie Norville back...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

Send him over to Fox News.  They love liars.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> So for a little lie he said when he was in Iraq in 2003,NBC is thinking of replacing him with Katie Couric ?????
> 
> Katie is a wimp and I could never watch her reporting the news,she just doesn't have it.



Well... she's just a girl... soooooooooooooo..


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Send him over to Fox News.  They love liars.



Yeah...  that's sort of a prerequisite..


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Send him over to Fox News.  They love liars.



That statement is a lie. All liberals do is tell lies and call people names.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> That statement is a lie. All liberals do is tell lies and call people names.




No... it's an opinion....   ummmmmm...  didn't you just post some pretty stupid lies on your thread about "What if an American pilot....."   ????   So .. YOU can say whatever silly thing you want but get your nose bent when someone else makes a statement.

By the way...


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

Back to the topic... Brian Williams needed to be humbled not humiliated.  He has been both.  He will survive or fade away on his own.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

Loved Walter Cronkite but my favourite was Peter Jennings.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

...and THAT"S the way it WAS!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2015)

he has been suspended for 6 months without pay!!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nbc is still feeling the effects of Dick Gregory taken off the air for his felony possession of a 20 rd.  AR mag. (And he is antigun). It seems hypocrisy will need to find a new home. They are trying to put out the fire before it gets worse, and now after John Stewart has decided to leave after being told to tone it down, the others guys won't have anybody to blame.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> he has been suspended for 6 months without pay!!




I think it's appropriate


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> That statement is a lie. All liberals do is tell lies and call people names.



Thankfully I do not have your mindset.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> That statement is a lie. All liberals do is tell lies and call people names.



Many disagree about Fox news, I have read of many instances over the years where they lie, or exaggerate to suit their agenda.  Here are just a few of the latest and dangerous Fox news lies.  http://www.alternet.org/media/four-absurd-and-dangerous-lies-fox-news-told-about-muslims-week


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

Fox News has recently had to apologise for saying that Birmingham was a purely Muslim City; with no policing and a white no-go area.....this is tota rubbish...


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 11, 2015)

If they are not hoping this will die down over six months I think they will "force" Williams to quietly leave or when 6 months is up give him other less visible duties.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

rt3 said:


> ...and now after John Stewart has decided to leave after being told to tone it down, the others guys won't have anybody to blame.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Fox News has recently had to apologise for saying that Birmingham was a purely Muslim City; with no policing and a white no-go area.....this is tota rubbish...




Yeah... and then our Lunatic governor of Lousiana... Bobby Jindal went there and repeated the lie.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 11, 2015)

There is talk about(oh my God) Katie Couric taking over.
Its really crazy, NBC has held the top spot in the rating for the last few years in the news department with an average 10.2 million viewers.
edging ABC by 8% and CBS by 30%.

The guy told a lie, THEY ALL LIE at one point or another. Ask Obama he's good at it almost daily.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Loved Walter Cronkite but my favourite was Peter Jennings.




Ill stick with Tom Brokaw.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't much care whether Williams retires, quits, or gets fired.  He's lost his credibility, anyway.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 13, 2015)

"...THEY ALL LIE..." because they present the news and/or stories with out doing the research or being familiar with those stories themselves. Notes from a research assistant the day of the broadcast doesn't count. Throw in some bias and perfect platform to shape a narrative and you got 'celebrity news anchors'. But again they retort not report.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

I was skeptical too....  Until I found this unretouched photo of Williams plane taken after he flew over the Commanchee Nation in Okalhoma in 2009..


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2015)

The navigator who flew on the chopper that was hit by ground fire was interviewed.  He said Brian arrived over 30 minutes behind him, got off the chopper, looked around....and the first thing he did was comb his hair!


----------

